# Starhlung bei Computern.



## dani- (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo.

Bisher nutzte ich ohne mir Gedanken zu machen, täglich Laptops und Computer.
Gestern bin ich auf das Thema gesundheitschädliche Strahl bei Computer bzw. Elektrogeräten gestoßen und ich habe mittlerweile große Bedenken.
Ich werde meine Elektrogerätenutzung, vor allem Computernutzung, in Zukunft auf das wirklich nötigste reduizieren.

Mich würde jetzt einfach nur interessieren, wie andere Leute im deutschsprachigen Raum über das Thema denken. Leider wird bei uns sowas in den Medien kaum bzw. eigentlich überhaupt nicht thematisiert.

Bin auf euere Meinung gespannt.

Gruss


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Mai 2017)

Servus und willkommen im Forum!

Da sprichst du eine sicherlich kontroverse Thematik an. Generell werfen alle Elektro-Geräte irgendeine Form von Strahlung ab, von denen wir tagtäglich umgeben sind: Mobiltelefone, Herdplatten, Computer, Autos etc.

Gewisse Institute haben aufgrund dessen Strahlungsnormen eingeführt, welche ja vorgeben sollen, in welchen Bereichen selbige schädlich sein sollen. Sofern man sich quasi daran hält - zumindest bei Mobiltelefonen - wären die Folgeschäden nicht ganz so gravierend. Allerdings habe ich da keine wirkliche Meinung zu: ich nutze Bluetooth und W-LAN zuhause; mein Mobiltelefon ist ständig in meiner Nähe; ich muss hin und wieder mal geröngt werden.

Ich bin seit knapp 36 Jahren auf diesem Planeten und bisher kann ich mich bester Gesundheit erfreuen (regelmäßige Vorsorge), daher sehe ich das Thema nicht ganz so arg, sofern man nicht gerade unter einem Funkmast wohnt.


----------



## Körschgen (9. Mai 2017)

Das wird sich auf zukünftige Generation mehr auswirken als auf uns.

Die Generation des Wechsels, also von 0 auf Smartphone, wird vermutlich nur vereinzelt Probleme haben.

Jüngere Generationen werden schon sehr früh starker Strahlung ausgesetzt.


Ob die Natur sie dagegen wappnet, oder ob die Auswirkungen überhaupt negativ festzustellen sind, das bleibt abzuwarten.

Ich persönlich denke, dass durch Kunstlicht eine negativere Wirkung ausgeht, als von aktueller Strahlenbelastung(natürlich nur auf Elektro-Strahlungen unserer Geräte bezogen).

Besonders bei heranwachsenden.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2017)

Es ist immer die gleiche Form der Strahlung, nämlich elektromagnetische Strahlung.
Immer dort, wo ein Strom fließt, wird auch ein Magnetfeld entstehen und dort, wo ein Magnetfeld erzeugt wird, fließt wiederum ein Strom.

Und radioaktive Strahlung ist noch mal deutlich stärker als die Strahlung, die von Telefonen, Fernseher oder Mikrowellen ausgeht.
Von daher würde ich mir da nicht so den Kopf machen. Logisch aber auch, dass nicht jeder täglich mehrere Stunden neben einem Gammastrahler verbringen will.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke, dass durch Kunstlicht eine negativere Wirkung ausgeht, als von aktueller Strahlenbelastung(natürlich nur auf Elektro-Strahlungen unserer Geräte bezogen).
> 
> Besonders bei heranwachsenden.



Ich finde es schlimmer, wenn schon 3 jährige ständig auf Displays starren. Deren Augen entwickeln sich noch, das können sie am Besten dort machen, wo es viel Abwechslung gibt.


----------



## slasher (9. Mai 2017)

Sollte man jetzt nicht soviel rein interpretieren.
Elektrosmog und/oder Elektromagnetische Strahlung  bist du grundsätzlich ausgesetzt. Unabhängig wo du dich befindest. Es sei den du bist weit weg vom Schlag, entfernt von jeglicher Zivilisation.
Auch wenn du dich da jetzt einschränken möchtest, weil du Bedenken hast. Werden sich deine Nachbarn das nicht.
Sobald irgendwo Elektrische Geräte verwendet werden, selbst bei einem Fön oder Kühlschrank gibt's Elektromagnetische Strahlung.
Zugegeben das eine Gerät verursacht mehr, das andere weniger. Aber ganz davon absetzen wirst du dich nicht können.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Mai 2017)

Das muss jeder halten wie er will.
Meine Meinung --> Ein PC an sich ist eher nicht das Problem, mehr der Weg wie dieser mit dem Internet verbunden ist, das ist meistens WLAN, und ob diese Strahlung für den Menschen schädlich ist, wird man erst in 100 Jahren wissen.
Schädlicher als die "Strahlung" in Büros, ist übrigens der Tonerstaub von Laserdruckern.


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimmer, wenn schon 3 jährige ständig auf Displays starren. Deren Augen entwickeln sich noch, das können sie am Besten dort machen, wo es viel Abwechslung gibt.



Den Punkt finde ich nicht nur wegen der Strahlung bedenklich, welche sich auf diese noch in der Entwicklung befindlichen Augen auswirkt, sondern auch der Verlust der Qualität von Büchern respektive ihrer Benutzung. Leider finde ich dieses Video nicht, aber habe da mal eines von einem maximal 2 Jahre alten Kind gesehen, welches über die Zeitung "wischen" wollte.


----------



## OField (9. Mai 2017)

Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt mehr Angst vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung als vor E-Smog meines PCs.


----------



## Körschgen (9. Mai 2017)

Eben auf dieses Displaystarren im frühen Alter will ich hinaus.

Das erste was angemacht wird und das letzte auf das vor dem Schlafen gehen geguckt wird sind Displays.

Dazu die allgemeine Lichtverschmutzung, sodass Großstädter gar kein Dunkel mehr kennen.


EDIT:


Den Wechsel von haptischem Papier und Stift, hin zu digitalen Medien finde ich eigtl interessant.

Das Beispiel mit dem Wischen über die Zeitung finde ich auch nicht schlimm, eher logisch wenn man so etwas so jung gewohnt ist.


Bin gespannt wie junge Generationen das wahrnehmen werden.


Ich bin schon sehr digital unterwegs, merke aber immer mal wieder, dass ich manchmal Stift und Papier brauche um bestimmte Probleme anzugehen.

Ich freue mich sehr darauf, wenn in Zukunft ein digitaler Stift plus Display eine ähnliche Haptik wie der gute, alte Notizblock hat.


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Mai 2017)

Ich habe bei meinem Smartphone, was ich (leider) erst im Bett zur Seite lege, dauerhaft den Nacht-Modus an. Dieser leichte Gelb-Film entspannt die Augen tatsächlich etwas.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Den Punkt finde ich nicht nur wegen der Strahlung bedenklich, welche sich auf diese noch in der Entwicklung befindlichen Augen auswirkt, sondern auch der Verlust der Qualität von Büchern respektive ihrer Benutzung. Leider finde ich dieses Video nicht, aber habe da mal eines von einem maximal 2 Jahre alten Kind gesehen, welches über die Zeitung "wischen" wollte.



Bücher sind aber zum Glück immer noch das Medium, das am Häufigsten gekauft wird. Weit vor Computer Spielen, E Books und Filmen.
Wissen und Sprachfähigkeit entwickelt sich eben gut, wenn man Bücher liest, unterschiedliche Gerne natürlich und immer Fachbücher einstreut.


----------



## Körschgen (9. Mai 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Smartphone, was ich (leider) erst im Bett zur Seite lege, dauerhaft den Nacht-Modus an. Dieser leichte Gelb-Film entspannt die Augen tatsächlich etwas.




Ein gezieltes Filtern blauer Wellenlängen macht tatsächlich einen großen Unterschied aus!


Zu den Büchern noch einmal:

Man merkt schon einen deutlichen Trend, hin zu alter Haptik.


Die Technikindustrie versucht sich endlich wieder dem Menschen anzupassen, nicht anders herum.

(Weiche Materialien, Displays mit Feedback, Stifte und Touchdisplays)


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bücher sind aber zum Glück immer noch das Medium, das am Häufigsten gekauft wird. Weit vor Computer Spielen, E Books und Filmen.
> Wissen und Sprachfähigkeit entwickelt sich eben gut, wenn man Bücher liest, unterschiedliche Gerne natürlich und immer Fachbücher einstreut.



Wenn man den Fernseher nicht als Babysitter missbraucht, könnte das sogar klappen. Dem steht aber auch meist der WUNSCH nach einem Kind voran und nicht ein Unfall (sollte gar nicht so zynisch sein, wie es klingen mag.)


----------



## dani- (9. Mai 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ein gezieltes Filtern blauer Wellenlängen macht tatsächlich einen großen Unterschied aus!



Das mit dem Blaulich reduzieren kann ich bestätigen. Habe einen Benq Monitor mit Low Bluelight Modus und PWM/Flackerfreier Hintergrundbeleuchtung und seit dem viel seltener Kopfschmerzen , wenn ich zu lange vor der Kiste hocke.


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt mehr Angst vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung als vor E-Smog meines PCs.



Sonnenlicht ist auch nichts Anderes als elektromagnetische Strahlung


----------



## dani- (9. Mai 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Sonnenlicht ist auch nichts Anderes als elektromagnetische Strahlung




Naja, aber ich denke mal da spielen die Frequenzen auch eine Rolle,  wie schädlich das ganze dann am Ende ist.


----------



## dani- (9. Mai 2017)

Was mir aber gerade so einfällt, abgesehen von Laptops und Handys, müsste es bei einem Desktop PC, sofern man ein geschlossenes Metalgehäuse hat, wie bei einem Faradayschen Käfig sein und die Strahlung müsste eigentlich abgeleitet werden, sofern das Gehäuse geerdet ist.

Ist so ein Gehäuse über das Netzteil geerdet oder hat nur die Platine im inneren eines Netzteils eine Erdung und das Netzteil Gehäuse selber nicht?


----------



## Malkolm (9. Mai 2017)

Die von Elektrogeräten ausgehende Strahlung liegt im MHz bis GHz-Bereich. Damit liegt der Frequenzbereich mittendrin im Bereich der Wärmestrahlung bei Raumtemperatur (~300K), welche ich jetzt mal als prinzipiell ungefährlich einstufe.

Entscheidend ist wie immer die Intensität der Strahlung, also die Leistung pro Fläche bzw. Volumen. Bei einem Abstand von ca 2mm von haushaltsüblichen Komponenten ist die Intensität schon vernachlässigbar gering. Einzig bei Antennen ist etwas Vorsicht geboten (WLAN, GSM etc.), da diese eine mehrere Größenordnung höhere Strahlungsleistung aussenden (das ist ja auch deren Zweck). In Deutschland/EU ist daher die Strahlungsleistung für Konsumentenelektronik auf 100mW beschränkt (vergleich NA: bis zu 1W bei WLAN). 

Am kritistischen ist immernoch das Mobiltelefon direkt am Ohr. Die allermeisten Menschen haben damit jedoch keine Probleme, auch ein erhöhtes Krebsrisiko ist nicht nachgewiesen. Es gibt jedoch bestätigte Fälle, bei denen Personen tatsächlich negativ von der Strahlung ihres Telefons beeinflusst wurden, jedoch sind dies tatsächlich Einzelfälle.

In wie weit man sich also EM-Strahlung entziehen möchte (wenn man das überhaupt kann) ist jedem selbst überlassen. Aus physikalischer und medizinischer Sicht gibt es keinen Grund dafür, dass die in der EU zulässige Maximalstrahlung gesundheitsschädlich sein sollte.

PS: Im übrigen berichten unsere Medien natürlich über das Thema. Es gibt aber nunmal nicht viel dazu zu sagen, daher läuft auch nicht jeden Tag ein entsprechender Bericht. In den Mediatheken findet sich allerdings Material dazu in erschöpfendem Maße.


----------



## taks (9. Mai 2017)

dani- schrieb:


> Naja, aber ich denke mal da spielen die Frequenzen auch eine Rolle,  wie schädlich das ganze dann am Ende ist.



Eine zu starke Sonnenstrahlung führt genauso zu Zellschädigungen (und Krebs) wie radioaktive Strahlung.


----------



## CraftTimes (9. Mai 2017)

Ich bezweifle dass es auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit hat, arbeite selbst in der IT und habe auch zuhause genug mit Geräten zu tun die deine "elektromagnetische Strahlung" abstrahlt.

Btw wird es nicht soo viel bringen die Frage in jedem Forum zu stellen, viele User sind sowohl hier, als auf CB oder HWLXX.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Mai 2017)

Es ist wie mit allem anderen. Die Menge macht das Gift. 

Ein Kurzbesuch in Tschernobyl bringt mich nicht um, aber über Jahre geseheb wird es kritisch.

Ich würde da jetzt nicht übertreiben.


----------



## dani- (9. Mai 2017)

CraftTimes schrieb:


> Btw wird es nicht soo viel bringen die Frage in jedem Forum zu stellen, viele User sind sowohl hier, als auf CB oder HWLXX.



Ich wollte wissen, wie andere Leute über das Thema denken, und da kann es ja nicht schaden, wenn man nicht nur in einem Forum fragt.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Mai 2017)

Ich schalte nachts das WLAN meiner FritzBox aus. Erstens spart das etwas Stromkosten und zweitens bin ich der Ansicht dass ich mich nicht unnötig im Schlaf bestrahlen muss. 
Und drittens kann auch niemand versuchen in ein abgeschaltetes WLAN einzudringen. 
Ansonsten bin ich aber nicht der Typ der mit Aluhut durch die Gegend läuft oder die Wohnräume mit Kupfernetzen tapeziert.
Durch Mobilfunk ist man heutzutage quasi überall in besiedelten Gebieten Strahlung ausgesetzt. Es scheint ja aber Menschen zu geben die empfindlicher darauf reagieren als der Durchschnittsbürger. 
Ich würde als mögliche Langzeitfolgen nicht kategorisch ausschließen. Bis es hierzu aussagekräftige Forschungsergebnisse gibt werde ich aber vermutlich ein alter Greis sein.


----------



## claster17 (9. Mai 2017)

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass die kosmische Strahlung ein vielfaches stärker ist als das bisschen durch unsere Elektrogeräte. Regelmäßiges Fliegen in großen Höhen ist schädlicher.

Hab mal eine Geschichte gehört, bei der einige Leute sich über Kopfschmerzen wegen eines WLAN-Routers beklagt haben. Letzterer war nicht mal eingesteckt.


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Mai 2017)

Hier werden glaube ich ein paar Dinge durcheinander geworfen. Wie @Threshold schon richtig schreibt, erzeugt jedes elektronische/elektrische Gerät ein elektromagnetisches Streufeld. Je nach Art und Intensität/Stärke, kann es biologische Vorgänge beeinflussen. Allerdings sollte ein heutiger Fernseher(anders, als die alte Röhre>schwache Röntgenstrahlung) oder ein Desktop, der 30-50cm und ein Moni mit 50-70cm Abstand, keinen schädlichen Einfluß ausüben können, da dort das Feld doch recht schwach ist. Bei einem Handy kann die Sache schon ganz anders aussehen, da direkt an unsere "Schaltzentrale" gehalten. 
Zur Sonne/Licht: Natürlich erzeugt die Sonne durch ihren Fusionsprozess ein immens starkes elektromagnetisches Feld. allerdings haben die Sonnenstrahlen, da Lichtquanten(Teilchen) in dieser Richtung  keinen Einfluss. Auch hier macht die Dosis das Gift und natürlich die Nähe zur Quelle. Vorsicht sollte in jedem Fall angeraten sein.
Gruß T.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Mai 2017)

Wie weit sollte ein Smartphone denn entfernt liegen? Meins liegt z.B. neben mir auf dem Nachttisch da es mein Wecker ist.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Mai 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie weit sollte ein Smartphone denn entfernt liegen? Meins liegt z.B. neben mir auf dem Nachttisch da es mein Wecker ist.



Weil wir gerade bei Smartphones sind --> z.B.: in den USA sind nur Cellphones mit weit weniger Strahlung zugelassen als in Deutschland.
Zu deiner Frage:
Das lässt sich schwer sagen, am besten wäre vermutlich ein anderes Zimmer.......was jedoch fernab jeder Praxis ist, du trägst ja im Alltag das Smartphone immer am Körper.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Mai 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie weit sollte ein Smartphone denn entfernt liegen? Meins liegt z.B. neben mir auf dem Nachttisch da es mein Wecker ist.



Wenn Du eh nur die Weckerfunktion brauchst könntest Du auch einfach über Nacht den Flugzeugmodus aktivieren. Da wird ja die Mobilfunkverbindung gekappt.


----------



## OField (9. Mai 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Zur Sonne/Licht: Natürlich erzeugt die Sonne durch ihren Fusionsprozess ein immens starkes elektromagnetisches Feld. allerdings haben die Sonnenstrahlen, da Lichtquanten(Teilchen) in dieser Richtung  keinen Einfluss.


 Wir reden hier von Strahlung, nicht von Feldern, auch wenn beides verwandt ist. Sonnenlicht ist doch nichts anderes als Elektromagnetische Strahlung. und schon mal was von Hautkrebs gehört?


----------



## repe (9. Mai 2017)

> Wie weit sollte ein Smartphone denn entfernt liegen? Meins liegt z.B. neben mir auf dem Nachttisch da es mein Wecker ist.



Meine Frau und ich schalten unser Handys nachts ab und lassen es im Wohnzimmer liegen.  Wir verfügen da über relativ antike Technik, die es möglich macht uns im Notfall auch nachts zu erreichen (Festnetz) 

Zum Glück ist meine Frau konsequenter als ich, sonst stünde bei mir im Schlafzimmer schon längst ein kleiner Fernseher.  Im kommenden, neuen Haus haben wir zusätzlich in jedes Kinderzimmer, ins Wohnzimmer und ins Arbeitszimmer Netzwerkkabel miteingezogen, damit sind wir dann auch WLAN - frei. 

Es ist ein Thema das sicher polarisiert, und man findet kaum seriöse Studien oder Untersuchungen dazu. In bestimmten Gegenden (Ballungszentren) hat man auch kaum eine Chance sich dem zu entziehen, alleine wenn ich daran denke wie viele WLANs durch ein großes Wohnhaus rauschen, dazu kommt noch, dass man meist beruflich auch oft am PC sitzt. Ich denke, dass man dem Ganzen dennoch mit leichter Vorsicht und Skepsis entgegenkommen sollte ohne in Panik zu verfallen.

Für mich jedenfalls gilt: Handy und WLAN in der Nacht weg, Handy nicht in Hose tragen und wenn möglich mit Kabel-Headset telefonieren.


----------



## T-Drive (9. Mai 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Sonnenlicht ist doch nichts anderes als Elektromagnetische Strahlung. und schon mal was von Hautkrebs gehört?



Die für Menschen gefährliche Sonnenstrahlung ist doch das ultraviolette Lichtspektrum. Die elektromagnetische Strahlung (Sonnenwinde) wird zum größten Teil vom Erdeigenen Magnetfeld abgeleitet, sonst wär hier überall Sahara.
Dann wär nix mit UMTS,WLAN & Co. Selbst Stromleitungen würden nicht funktionieren.
Oder irr ich mich da ...


Smartphone aufm Nachttisch ?  - Nur im Flugmodus. Bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2017)

Der Sonnenwind besteht aus elektrisch geladenen Teilchen, nicht aus elektromagnetischen Strahlung.
Diese bewegen sich logischer Weise deutlich langsamer als elektromagnetische Strahlung und treffen auf das Magnetfeld der Erde, wo sie zum Nord und Südpol abgeleitet werden und mit den Gasen der Atmosphäre reagieren. 
Hauptbestandteil sind Protonen und Elektronen. 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Dichte sehr gering, deutlich geringer als in einem von Menschen erzeugten Vakuum.


----------



## BunkerFunker (18. Mai 2017)

Wird wohl schon so sein, dass die Menge das Gift macht. Und nicht jeder Mensch reagiert gleich empfindlich auf die von elektronischen Geräten ausgehende Strahlung. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass man versuchen sollte, so weit wie es nur möglich ist, die Belastungen für den eigenen Körper zu reduzieren. 

Ich denke diese beiden Artikel gehen ganz gut auf die möglichen Risiken ein:



Spoiler



WIFI (WLAN): Ursache von Krebs, Alzheimer und Parkinson

Ausschnitt aus dem Artikel:



> WIFI Geräte führen aufgrund ihrer Strahlung zu einer Reihe von Stoffwechselstörungen, die wiederum mit der Entstehung von Krebs und neurodegenerativen Krankheiten in Verbindung gebracht werden. Alle Geräte also, die eine drahtlose Kommunikation ermöglichen, können Ihr Krebsrisiko heben. Und nicht nur das: Auch Alzheimer und Parkinson rücken durch den allgegenwärtigen WLAN-Betrieb vieler Geräte in greifbare Nähe. Zurück zum Kabel wäre daher in vielen Fällen gar nicht so übel.



Handy ja, Strahlung nein?



> Viele Studien belegen inzwischen, dass die Strahlung der drahtlosen Technologien auch unterhalb der gesetzlichen Grenzwerte körperliche Funktionen beeinflussen kann. Gefunden wurden zum Beispiel DNA-Schäden, ein erhöhtes Tumorrisiko, die Schwächung des Immunsystems, Veränderungen der Gehirnwellen sowie Eizellen-, Embryonen- und Spermaschädigungen. Ausserdem Schlafstörungen, Kopfschmerzen, Depressionen, Lernschwierigkeiten und schliesslich Gedächtnisstörungen.



Sammlung von Links zu diversen Studien die sich mit den negativen Auswirkungen der Strahlen beschäftigen:

Studien uber Strahlung von Handys


----------



## DaXXes (19. Mai 2017)

Also ich schätze,  die Schadstoffe, die man jeden Tag über die Lunge aufnimmt, dürften schädlicher sein als die Strahlung von Elektrogeräten, solange man nicht gerade direkt neben einer Starkstromleitung (Bahnstrecke!) wohnt.

Wo soll man das Handy denn sonst mitnehmen, wenn nicht in der Hosentasche? Jacken hat man gerade jetzt im Sommer keine an und Männer mit Handtaschen sehe ich irgendwie auch nie


----------



## Adi1 (20. Mai 2017)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Wo soll man das Handy denn sonst mitnehmen, wenn nicht in der Hosentasche?



Naja, bei männlichen Usern dürfte das schon eine Auswirkung haben


----------



## BunkerFunker (20. Mai 2017)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Also ich schätze,  die Schadstoffe, die man jeden Tag über die Lunge aufnimmt, dürften schädlicher sein als die Strahlung von Elektrogeräten, solange man nicht gerade direkt neben einer Starkstromleitung (Bahnstrecke!) wohnt.
> 
> Wo soll man das Handy denn sonst mitnehmen, wenn nicht in der Hosentasche? Jacken hat man gerade jetzt im Sommer keine an und Männer mit Handtaschen sehe ich irgendwie auch nie



Wahrscheinlich schon und ich denke wenn man regelmäßig Sport treibt und sich gesund ernährt, dann lässt sich das wohl durchaus gut kompensieren. Aber das Wissen um die Schädlichkeit gewisser Dinge, kann auch nicht schaden, denn so kann man z.B. das Handy oder das W-Lan ausschalten wenn man keine Anrufe erwartet um die die Belastung für den Körper zu minimieren. Denn schlussendlich ist unsere Gesundheit etwas vom Wertvollsten das wir haben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Mai 2017)

Ich würde mir lieber 20 handys in die Taschen stecke als draußen in die Sonne zu gehen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Mai 2017)

sonne ?!?! ich hab ne wand aus 20 crt aufgebaut, immer wenn mein teint zu gesund ausschaut stell ich mich da nen paar stunden vor und lass mich schön durchröntgen


----------



## Alreech (22. Mai 2017)

Ein schicker Hut aus Aluminiumfolie schützt zuverlässig vor elektromagnetischer Strahlung, vor allem wenn man ihn erdet.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie weit sollte ein Smartphone denn entfernt liegen? Meins liegt z.B. neben mir auf dem Nachttisch da es mein Wecker ist.



Wobei du es ja auch etwas weiter weg legen kannst. Dann ist man früh auch gleich gezwungen aufzustehen und schaltet nicht im Halbschlaf den Wecker aus, um dann ne Stunde später festzustellen, dass man verschlafen hat.


----------



## OField (24. Mai 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ein schicker Hut aus Aluminiumfolie schützt zuverlässig vor elektromagnetischer Strahlung, vor allem wenn man ihn erdet.


Bin mir nicht sicher, ist das ironisch gemeint oder eine Halbwahrheit?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strahlung bei Computern.*



dani- schrieb:


> ....Gestern bin ich auf das Thema gesundheitschädliche Strahl bei Computer bzw. Elektrogeräten gestoßen und ich habe mittlerweile große Bedenken....


Ich trage schon seit Jahren meinen zertifizierten Aluminiumhut und mache mir keine Sorgen, um schädliche Einflüsse.

Um was genau ging es in der Studie, um welche Geräte, welche Strahlungsart mit welcher Frequenz und welcher 
Energiedosis und welchem biologischem Wirkmechanismus sowie resultierender physiologischer Veränderung.
Ohne konkrete Informationen zu haben, ist eine Bewertung schwer. Absolut tödlich ist übrigens Sonnenstrahlung, 
das vergessen viele immer.



OField schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ist das ironisch gemeint oder eine Halbwahrheit?



Schierer, reiner tiefgehender ironischer Sarkasmus



T-Drive schrieb:


> Die für Menschen gefährliche Sonnenstrahlung ist doch das ultraviolette Lichtspektrum. Die elektromagnetische Strahlung (Sonnenwinde) wird zum größten Teil vom Erdeigenen Magnetfeld abgeleitet, sonst wär hier überall Sahara.


Du musst zwischen elektromagnetischer Strahlung (Radio, Mikrowelle, Infrarot, Sichtbar, Ultraviolet, Gamma)
und ionisierten Partikeln des Sonnenwindes unterscheiden. Die Sonneenstrahlung außerhalb der Atmosphäre 
ist nach wenigen Stunden tödlich wegen des Gammaanteil und harter Ultravioleter Strahlung. Die Partikel 
kommen dann noch oben drauf. Ozonschicht, Staub und die Atm osphäre im allgemeinen minimieren das Problem
um Zehnerpotenzen.



dani- schrieb:


> Ich wollte wissen, wie andere Leute über das Thema denken, und da kann es ja nicht schaden, wenn man nicht nur in einem Forum fragt.


Das ist kompliziert und von vielen Variablen abhängig. Prinzipiell stehe ich jeder Veränderung der Umwelt
kritisch gegenüber, es beginnt mit elektrischem Licht, was den Schlafrhythmus stört. Früher ging ich oft unter
380KV Stromleitungen durch, als Kind empfand ich ein Kribbeln. Wissenschaftlich Studien zur Wirkung dieser
50Hz Strahlung, die im Körper ziemliche Spannungen indiziert und das Nervensystem beeinflussen kann,
gibt es wenig. Der große Feldversuch mit 8 Milliarden Menschen zeigt: _"Ist wohl ungefährlich"
_
Strahlung im MHz Bereich hat keine bekannt biologische Wirkung, erst mit den GHz Frequenzen gibt es
signifikante Wirkungen. Das reicht von nachgewiesener schädigung der Hoden, der Herzens und  verschlechtertem
Langzeitgedächnis im Rattenversuch mit sehr hohen Dosen, weil bestimmte Eiweise nicht mehr aufgebaut werden
können.

In der Summe sind die Schäden weit geringer als der Nutzen, im Einzelfall mag das anders sein, weil vereinzelt
sehr leichtfertigt mit der Gefährdung umgegangen wird, siehe Röntgenologe, Soldat der Radarstation, Koch mit
manipulierter Mikrowelle.



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Ansicht, dass die kosmische Strahlung ein vielfaches stärker ist als das bisschen durch unsere Elektrogeräte. Regelmäßiges Fliegen in großen Höhen ist schädlicher..


Ich finde auch, anderen Menschen den Arm abzuhaken ist nicht tödlich, da gibt es viel schlimmeres (-Sarkasmus-)

Hier wird das Thema ernsthaft beleuchtet:
Mythos und Realitat von Gesundheitsschaden durch elektronische Gerate | c't Magazin

Spannend sind z.B. solche Mahnungen:
_"...Von den Mobilfunk-Betreibern erwarten die Experten, dass sie Kinder als Zielgruppe von ihren Marketingaktivitäten 
ausnehmen, weil diese auf Grund ihrer dünneren Schädeldecke und des sich noch entwickelnden Nervensystems einem 
größeren Risiko ausgesetzt sind...."_

In diese Richtung geht dieser Artikel:
Funkwellen: Bundesamt warnt Schulen vor WLAN-Netzen - WELT



Alreech schrieb:


> Ein schicker Hut aus Aluminiumfolie schützt zuverlässig vor elektromagnetischer Strahlung, vor allem wenn man ihn erdet.


Muss ich meine verspiegelte Sonnenbrille auch erden, damit sie funktioniert? Gegen Magnetfelder gibt es keine 
Abschirmung.


----------



## Alreech (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Strahlung bei Computern.*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Muss ich meine verspiegelte Sonnenbrille auch erden, damit sie funktioniert? Gegen Magnetfelder gibt es keine
> Abschirmung.


Nur wenn Du sie dazu verwendest Blitze in freier Natur zu beobachten... Aus den gleichen Grund sollte man auch Aluhüte erden.

Und natürlich gibt es Abschirmungen gegen Magnetfelder:
Abschirmung (Elektrotechnik) – Wikipedia

Gegen den Rest der schädlichen Strahlungen helfen dann Aluthüte, Kristalle und Orgon-Akkumulatoren...


----------

